# power steering res.



## Billiard31 (Aug 6, 2010)

I feel like an idiot asking this question. but the owners manual does not depict where the power steering reservoir is and I had no luck finding it.. and also.. what is ATF +4 and where do I get it?!

thank you!


----------

